# What will you name your island?



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2019)

Now that we know the game will take place on an island instead of the traditional town- what will you name your island?

So far I have:

-Paradise
-Oasis
-St.Leaf
-Blue Isle
-Atlantis


Not too original- and not really happy with any of them, yet.

I need to play around more with Isle, St, and mythical islands.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 11, 2019)

It's funny, I was originally going to name my town Escapada, which translates to "getaway" in Spanish. Now with the game theme revealed, it really fits, and I'm 100% keeping the name.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 11, 2019)

I usually use the same 2 names everytime since City Folks : 

*Boccages or Cambuse*

Either one.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been holding on to the name 'Magic' since last year for my next town... or I guess this island. It's what I'm going with as of now unless I can think of something I like more.


----------



## Meira (Jun 11, 2019)

Probably the same name as New Leaf, Gardenia.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 11, 2019)

Ethereal more than likely.
I have been thinking of this for a while, but the sound of "Ethereal Island" has a ring to it.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 11, 2019)

Rainbow, which is what I was planning on naming my "town". Works well for an island too.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2019)

The same name with my current town: Leafton.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 11, 2019)

It depends on the character limit. 

I'd like to name it Shark Cove.


----------



## jefflomacy (Jun 11, 2019)

Eventide from Breath of the Wild because it is excruciatingly fitting to the premise of the game.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 11, 2019)

So far all of my towns have been named JakeCity and I don't want to break tradition but I don't think it'd make much sense

Maybe... JakeCove, JakeBay, JakeIsle?

If we get more characters, I think Jacob's Inlet sounds cool


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't have any specific plans at the moment. I was considering naming it Waterlog after my Gamecube town, and that name could be very fitting for an island. Though I'm generally not a fan of using the same name for multiple things, so I'll probably think of something else.


----------



## satine (Jun 11, 2019)

I dunno... As a dork I always name mine Ivarst(e)ad after the Skyrim village. Or Appledore, as an obscure Sherlock Holmes reference. I am so excited to get to the point where I have to make all those hard decisions once again!


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Jun 11, 2019)

Gilligan's.


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 11, 2019)

- Lavender
- Ophelia
- Orchid


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 11, 2019)

Gonna continue the tradition and call my island Rosemoor!


----------



## planxtydrury70 (Jun 11, 2019)

I like to name my towns after towns in Golden Sun, so maybe Yamata after the one island nation in Dark Dawn?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 11, 2019)

Perhaps TuboLulu - pronounced Toob o Lulu ... (Hawaiian Island flavour like Honolulu) 
My towns have very often had Tube in them as a reference to my beloved dachshund Lulu (her shape and her full name Tubee Lulu)
Ie: Tubetown, TubeCity, HotDoggy


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 12, 2019)

staying with my classic 'Eventide' ~


----------



## wishywooshy (Jun 12, 2019)

Sticking with my new leaf town name, Starfall. What do you guys think?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 12, 2019)

still need to wait to see the character limit myself


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 12, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> Perhaps TuboLulu - pronounced Toob o Lulu ... (Hawaiian Island flavour like Honolulu)
> My towns have very often had Tube in them as a reference to my beloved dachshund Lulu (her shape and her full name Tubee Lulu)
> Ie: Tubetown, TubeCity, HotDoggy



Adding an image


----------



## LilD (Jun 12, 2019)

Lys.  Town name I've used in past AC games but it's perfect now b/c that name _is_ actually an island in one my favorite book series.


----------



## ForeverGaming (Jun 12, 2019)

I?m not exactly sure yet.. I think I want something with like Cove or Key or Reef but not sure what to put in front of it.. I was thinking about just sticking with Everton which is my current new leaf town name but I?m not sure if it works for an island town/village.


----------



## Liability (Jun 12, 2019)

since it's an island and not a town, i feel like my current town name of Ansvar wouldn't fit too well, but maybe i'll still try it anyway. i'm attached to that name


----------



## kayleee (Jun 12, 2019)

omg I really don't know what I'm going to name it good thing I have like 9 months to decide


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 12, 2019)

Right now, I’m thinking Mango


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2019)

I have no clue and I've been stressing about this for like two years now help meeee


----------



## Pellie (Jun 12, 2019)

If it's the 8 characters limit again, then Birdpool (that's the name of my NL town).

If are more then 8 characters allowed, then New Birdpool.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2019)

I think I will go with Rustique actually...

My New Leaf town was literally LS Town, L and S being the first letters of my first and last name respectively. But I don't really like that anymore. And since Animal Crossing is so chill to play, I think Rustique would be a nice name.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 12, 2019)

I've been saving and hoping that the New game centered around or had more to do with the beach so I could use this name, and wow. It happened. I've been planning to name is Lucoast. It's the coast but a pun with my name jsdh.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 12, 2019)

We were so hyped with my bestfriend that we decided this like... 4 months prior to yesterday's direct!
We decided that I'd be called *Narcisse* and she'd be called *Echo* (in reference to the well-known myth).
And my town (well island now huh) would be called *Vertica* and hers... get this, would be called *Horizon*, like, New Horizons omg. 
We're both so hyped for this game and we're definitely gonna play it a lot together!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2019)

I have no idea what to name it yet, especially considering I just learned it's one island per Switch system, not Switch profile, meaning my brother and I will have to share it, just like we did when New Leaf came out. We'll have to find a name we agree on.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 12, 2019)

I might name it after a real place/island this time around. Maybe Nami or Namiseom? Idk. Or Oedo. 
Or I might go with my older NL towns that I've reset: Kiri or Suspiria. I need more info on the game to really make a final decision... like map choices and character limits. If I go with Suspiria I'd want to make it into a horror town eventually, but I'm not sure I want a horror town for my main/first town.


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 12, 2019)

I used to call every town ?Alton? but I feel this new shift in gameplay calls for a new town name. Just not sure what yet!


----------



## adeline (Jun 12, 2019)

I had a few names saved up that are suffixed by geographical descriptors that probably won't work anymore, so maybe I'll use one of them when I remake my NL town. I will probably change the suffix of one of them to something more island appropriate for NH and found this handy list!

https://www.mithrilandmages.com/utilities/FeatureNames.php


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 12, 2019)

I think I will stick with Kyaro or Merupuri. Both is okay for me but I will think for some more names ^^ I have 9 months time before I have to name my beautiful new baby haha


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm not sure yet. Eventide is such a cool name, but I feel like that would be common because of BotW. I still really like Magix as a name, but I don't think it's as fitting for an island. I'm thinking of things like Magix Island, Magix Isle, Magix Atoll, Magix Reef...but don't really like any of them haha.

help I'm stressed about naming my island already D:


----------



## empressbethie (Jun 12, 2019)

Really regretting naming my New Leaf town Twikki after Twikki Island on Sims 4 now!
Might go with a Shakespeare theme for the Island, maybe Arden after the forest in As You Like It. Or maybe I'll go Avonlea for Anne of Green Gables. 
Good job we've got 9 months to decide!


----------



## Cirice (Jun 12, 2019)

New Fairford lmao

Probably Abysse (which was my old town's name), I think it fits more an island.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 12, 2019)

I like Pineapple Island. But i would love to have pineapples for a new fruit now


----------



## Bcat (Jun 12, 2019)

prolly just 'Our Island' to keep up with my theme


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 12, 2019)

Since my town in NL is named Fervila, I was thinking of naming it Fervilla as a play on the island theme


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 12, 2019)

Quite surprised nobody said Yoshi as an island name yet...

As for me, if character limits are upped... I have to go for Wawanakwa. ^^


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2019)

I really wanna name my Kid Cat Isle but that depends on an upgraded character limit.

I guess I should start figuring out a back up..


----------



## Neechan (Jun 12, 2019)

Amethan sounds like a good name for an island... it could change in coming months


----------



## smonikkims (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't want to think of my island as a tropical one, so I don't think I'm going to have the name play on the island theme. I was thinking of something to do with letters or packages because they're something very satisfying for me somehow. Something like Letterbox, only of course I'm only expecting an 8 character limit.


----------



## mills141 (Jun 12, 2019)

I think I'm going to call my island Eden. It will be my little piece of paradise. I absolutely can't wait!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2019)

Good question!... I don't know to be honest. I'm not good coming up with original names. I could go for Lorule again, but I should freshen things up.

Maybe I could choose:
- Koholint
- Lansdowne
- Cuba
- Getaway


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 12, 2019)

smonikkims said:


> I don't want to think of my island as a tropical one, so I don't think I'm going to have the name play on the island theme. I was thinking of something to do with letters or packages because they're something very satisfying for me somehow. Something like Letterbox, only of course I'm only expecting an 8 character limit.



Thats actually a really cute name idea.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 12, 2019)

i've been keeping a list of nice sounding words but at the top of my list are cirrus, potion, popsicle or pepper. i hope a character limit increase is revealed so i can maybe expand my options.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 13, 2019)

Crosser (inspired becouse I named by town animal)
WinterSong (inspired becouse I like the music and I started when the game was in the winter season)
Twinklestar (twinkle twinkle little star inspired)

You can use any of these ideas if you want


----------



## Laula (Jun 13, 2019)

I know my town name since months: Titanic... and it is an Island. Best Name ever .


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, if they increase the maximum number of letters, the ideas I have are endless. But for now, I have:

• Falsetto
• Calconia
• Merlynos
• Brecken
• Espequin
• Tetragon
• Mullardi
• Quetecki
• Kelishef
• Dilanoir
• Granlark


----------



## oath2order (Jun 13, 2019)

Moonfall, like my NL town name.

It's a reference to Operation Moonfall, the people who really wanted Majora's Mask 3DS.


----------



## Pistache (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm still brainstorming and some ideas depend on character limit, but a few I like so far are:

- Basil Bay
- Pitaya Bay
- Bee Balm Bay
- Banana (Bay/Beach)
- Coconut


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Jun 13, 2019)

I want to name my island something nice and exotic. But I also kind of want to name it Waluigi. I'm torn.


----------



## Toot (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't know tbh... I was thinking Plage which is French for beach or Mer which is French for Ocean. I'll have to see what I think when the time comes.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 13, 2019)

Each game I have had a different name for each town.
Villa in the GameCube version.
Bluebell in Wild World
Lana in City Folk
Vista (main town), Chocolat, Moonview, Flora, Ume and Faebi in New Leaf.

I never reuse town names, but I might reuse my Wild World one or make a new name.
But it's still too early.

I wonder what the character limit might be in this game.


----------



## Toot (Jun 13, 2019)

AccfSally said:


> I wonder what the character limit might be in this game.



It'll be 8. But only one town per Switch... even with multiple game copies


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 13, 2019)

See, I usually name all my towns Mistwood. However, since this is an island, that doesn't sound very fitting. I honestly have no idea now.


----------



## Bellxis (Jun 13, 2019)

something cute and most likely a zelda or pkmn reference! like skyloft, lilycove, lanayru


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

Not sure yet.. but I want it to be something really different!


----------



## Hsn97 (Jun 14, 2019)

Probably Widmouth after my first ever AC town. It was also a little holiday farm in Devon along the coast that I use to visit as a kid so it kinda fits the theme.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

Actually I changed my mind, Kjell is the name


----------



## Fenix (Jun 14, 2019)

Not sure about it yet, but I'm thinking Tropico since it's an island and all and I'll be like a dictator deciding everything lol


----------



## pomonam (Jun 14, 2019)

smonikkims said:


> I don't want to think of my island as a tropical one, so I don't think I'm going to have the name play on the island theme. I was thinking of something to do with letters or packages because they're something very satisfying for me somehow. Something like Letterbox, only of course I'm only expecting an 8 character limit.




Seeing your bird profile pic, maybe you could include pigeons or doves into your town name, as they used to deliver letters! It's too bad 8 characters doesn't give you much room.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 14, 2019)

I am now heavily leaning towards one of these three:

Avonlea
Seashell 
Coral


----------



## pomonam (Jun 14, 2019)

I've wrote down a ton of names in a book because I don't want to have to restart if I start to hate it lol. My top 3 picks would be Saturna, Patina, or Salt Pond (If they let us do more than 8 characters!). I really really hope we can have more than 8 chars for our names, it would give me so much more to work with. I want to add things like "cove", "pond" and "lake" at the end of my towns.

I see a lot of people are skewing towards a tropical theme  For me, even being on an island is not enough to change my constant town theme of a rainy forest. I will make it work dammit! lol


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

Valerie said:


> I am now heavily leaning towards one of these three:
> 
> Avonlea
> Seashell
> Coral



Personally I'm not fond of names that are just words. Maybe you could like, make coral into ''coeral'' or something? If you say it out loud then it's still kind of like coral but it looks unique? I think? Maybe even replace the ''c'' with a ''k'' to make it ''koeral''. I dunno just a suggestion for free, do with it what you want. I think it's a good idea though


----------



## Snailspell (Jun 14, 2019)

I wanted to stick with the island theme so I came up with Atlantis, Faraway, Wuhu (from wii resort), and Turtle.

And if the character limit increases I may add things like Bay, Cove, or Island to the ends of them.


----------



## Toot (Jun 14, 2019)

Pistache said:


> I'm still brainstorming and some ideas depend on character limit, but a few I like so far are:
> 
> - Basil Bay
> - Pitaya Bay
> ...



Basil Bay sounds awesome tbh

_I might be biased since that's my real name, but whatevs_


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm in the middle of Mimosa (the plant, but also it kind of goes with the island theme) or Azure. Leaning much heavier toward Mimosa!


----------



## Pudge (Jun 14, 2019)

I have no idea what I want to name my island.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 14, 2019)

lars708 said:


> Personally I'm not fond of names that are just words. Maybe you could like, make coral into ''coeral'' or something? If you say it out loud then it's still kind of like coral but it looks unique? I think? Maybe even replace the ''c'' with a ''k'' to make it ''koeral''. I dunno just a suggestion for free, do with it what you want. I think it's a good idea though



I always have named my towns something based off nature or a mythical place. Perhaps silly and not very unique. But I?m a vanilla girl


----------



## BossMK (Jun 14, 2019)

I named my recent town Hymoonia in New Leaf, which was a animalish varient of Hyrule (3Ds is now cracked on both top and bottom screens so having a hard time actually playing lol). That being said, I like having little connected stories in my head, so maybe I'll go with an animal varient of Breath of the Wild's Eventide island....having abit of trouble thinking of a good name though...some being "EvenMeow" or "Wooftide"....idk, do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 14, 2019)

I'll probably name it after a French town, these are my current options (please help me choose):

* Concarneau
* Saint-Paul
* Saint-Pi?rre 
* Camembert
* Trancault
* Fontainebleau
* Billancourt
* Saint-Louis
* Ch?tillon
* Besan?on
* Floimont
* La Fourche
*Ch?lons


----------



## a potato (Jun 14, 2019)

I really want to name it Ombligo, but I?m not sure if I like it enough.


----------



## Onyx (Jun 14, 2019)

Well, when I was 5 and got the GameCube game I named the town "Sadie" because I didn't know how to spell "city" now this one's an island/beach so "bech" might be funny 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yael said:


> I'll probably name it after a French town, these are my current options (please help me choose):
> 
> * Concarneau
> * Saint-Paul
> ...



I don't speak French so I have no idea what these mean but Fontainebleau sounds sick, if that was too many characters Ch?lons sounds super cool too


----------



## Feunard (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm planning on calling it Reinhof, which means "pure court" in German. I just think it sounds nice.


----------



## KittHaven (Jun 14, 2019)

I spent ages trying to decide (even though we have months to go, technically...) but I think I'll just go for something simple. Probably 'Eden'!


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 14, 2019)

Ceviche

Because Barold told me so in NL. 

Wishes coming true buddy!


----------



## davidlblack (Jun 14, 2019)

I like Eventide a lot ^
For me though, Besaid, Zanarkand or Midgar.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 14, 2019)

I don't know, I think Harbor or Etherious. I like how both sound so it's a hard decision, but I'll leave that to when the game actually comes out haha


----------



## fink (Jun 14, 2019)

My ACNL town was Viridian so I was thinking either Alola or Cinebar for NH. So excited to finally have a new game


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 14, 2019)

If I were to someday buy the game, Wuhu or Easter.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 15, 2019)

It's kind of cheesy, but I've always named by town the same thing as my first one: Rainbow. I love the idea that my town stays with me and gets new abilities as time passes, the same way I do.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 15, 2019)

Harbor sounds nice!


----------



## ThatACfan (Jun 15, 2019)

Arcadia


----------



## ShizukaJoestar (Jun 15, 2019)

If it has enough space, I'll name it Boing Boing Cape lol


----------



## Adriel (Jun 15, 2019)

sunshine! despite my signature, ive named at least all my first towns in every ac game sunshine, and im going to keep up the tradition with nh


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 15, 2019)

I thought of Meow Bay last night and I really like it.

Meow Meow Bay would be better.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 15, 2019)

I thought about a name again and I think I will stick with the town name from my all time favorite game Grandia I. The town is named Parm.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 15, 2019)

Once again, I'll name it Gotham.
Why? Because...

I'M BATMAN

PS: lol


----------



## Licorice (Jun 15, 2019)

If the character limit will allow it I?d like Treasure Trove Cove from banjo-kazooie. I?ve also considered Papaya, Rainbow Reef, Delfino, or Kilika.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 15, 2019)

a potato said:


> I really want to name it Ombligo, but I?m not sure if I like it enough.



Ombligo is so different and cute >w< I might steal it (im kidding i wont i promise)


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 15, 2019)

I?m thinking about 

Palm Bay
Tiki Isle
Seaside

I have a list so who knows how long it will end up being lol.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 16, 2019)

My new leaf town was called Ringtone so maybe ill call my island Dialtone lmao


----------



## luantoine12 (Jun 16, 2019)

Most likely keep the same name as NL as shown on my signature!


----------



## Chipl95 (Jun 16, 2019)

I'll most likely name my island Duskfall like my NL town. Unless I come up with a better name.


----------



## Mint (Jun 16, 2019)

I might name my island Dessert. Instead of a deserted island it will be a desserted island. 

I usually go for food names for my towns anyway, so Dessert will fit in with that theme.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 16, 2019)

Seaside. Sounds cute to me for some reason. Always wanted to name my town Seaside. Now its perfect since we're going to be on an island.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2019)

Starglow or Winter, depending on what theme I prefer.


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jun 16, 2019)

RedDwarf

My first and primary characters have always been Meltd0wn in RedDwarf since 2002, I'm not going to change now.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 16, 2019)

I have no idea! I want it to be something my family also like since I want my mum to play with me occasionally lol

I really like oasis though!


----------



## sej (Jun 17, 2019)

i honestly have no idea, i want it to have some meaning but i’m not sure what it will be yet. maybe peichi like my username because peichi is my cat’s names put together.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 17, 2019)

Aww I love the idea of Atlantis!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jun 17, 2019)

Isle of Glam


----------



## FireCatMagic (Jun 17, 2019)

epicland


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 18, 2019)

If Nintendo decides to be very nice and up the character limit, it'll be Daguerreo. If not, then...I dunno. Probably something stupid that I'll end up hating two minutes in.


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 18, 2019)

I was thinking ?Andromeda? after the galaxy we will eventually collide with


----------



## Grand Concubunny (Jun 18, 2019)

Friends gave me two ideas, Calypso....and Tropical Thunder lol. I love Tropical Thunder but I doubt it would fit


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 18, 2019)

I'd like to name it Koholint but that's probably gonna be one of the most common names for this game with the island theme. I have a couple other names which I am considering but we'll see. New Horizons is nine months away from dropping so I have plenty of time to figure out the perfect name for my island.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jun 18, 2019)

I was going to name my town Barley after my beloved dog like in NL. Or maybe something to do with the four seasons. But now that we know it will be an island I don't think it will fit the island theme well. I'll probably just name it after islands from other video games like Final Fantasy or Pokemon etc. We have to be very careful what we name our islands since we'll most likely only have one and it would be a shame if we ended up not liking the name we chose. At least we still have a long time to choose what name we like best before NH comes.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 18, 2019)

Still trying to decide what to name mine. I already have a name picked out right now, but if they increase the character limit, I'll probably think of a few more. I got plenty of time to come up with more names, but the choices are just too many. XD


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 18, 2019)

I have no idea. Propably Echo unless I think of something better. I am the worst when it comes to names.


----------



## Cheybunny (Jun 18, 2019)

Hmm Prim maybe? Calluna possibly!!! Rose is too obvious but I might go with it. uwu


----------



## Shadow Star (Jun 18, 2019)

Originally, I was gonna go with Euphoria just because of a song I like. XD
But as I think on it, I've got more ideas. So currently, my choices are:
- Euphoria
- Serenity
- Memory
- Epiphany
- Meraki
- Wayfarer

If the max character limit is increased, then there's a couple of others depending on how much it's increased by. If not, I think I'll be fine with any of these options.


----------



## jim (Jun 18, 2019)

i'm not sure what i'm going to name my island! probably something with a bit of a storybook or fantasy flare to it. maybe a reference to ancient mythology to give the place a slightly archaic vibe.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jun 18, 2019)

I'd probably keep my Sundast name since it's based off a fictional island of mine anyway, but now I'm not so sure as you all have me thinking XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 18, 2019)

utopia , inspired by bjork song and album "utopia"


----------



## thrillingprince (Jun 18, 2019)

hm ,,, thinking about doing Vastaya, otherwise something else thats cute


----------



## Poppytea (Jun 19, 2019)

Aramoon! Based off the name of a Korean drama HAHA


----------



## V-drift (Jun 19, 2019)

Last time, I named my town in NL Yahimu (Pretty random name that had no meaning with me and I just wanted a Japanese sounding name). But for this time, I thought a lot about things I heard in the past. Wether it was on the internet, in the game, or in real life, I thought hard about the name of the island. And for some reason, one of the ideas that popped up was calling my island Hudie. I believe it means Butterfly in German? Correct me if wrong, but this is the only name I thought for my island so far.


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

I've been contemplating this since the E3 announcement. While I haven't settled on a name just yet, I'll probably do something like a code name! (Maybe coordinates?) I've been wanting to do a Jurassic Park themed town for a while, but since New Leaf was extremely restricting, I might just do that for my island! I would name it Isla Nublar or something, but at the same time I really love the coordinates idea. We'll see! ;-)


----------



## Ryzon (Jun 19, 2019)

Hyrule


----------



## JackACNL (Jun 19, 2019)

Mt. Funk baby. Same as always


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 19, 2019)

Debating on whether to differ from my original (Since CF). Probably something water themed. Maybe Triggerfish, one of my fave fish type... they're pretty cool


----------



## Milleram (Jun 19, 2019)

Definitely something with my own name in it, seeing as every town I've ever made has been called Amyville. Maybe just something simple like Amy Isle? I wonder how many spaces they'll give us...


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 19, 2019)

I wish they would give us this basic info. 

Hey out there, let us have 15 characters. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dacroze (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not quite sure yet. I might call it Zeist like my previous towns, but we now have an island instead, so I might choose a different name.




V-drift said:


> [...] And for some reason, one of the ideas that popped up was calling my island Hudie. I believe it means Butterfly in German? Correct me if wrong, but this is the only name I thought for my island so far.



Butterfly in German is "Schmetterling", but I think hudie might be the Chinese word for butterfly.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 20, 2019)

I need 2 names for my islands and have started a list.
Sunrise(main island) and Sunset.
Other names are Seafoam, SOS and Lazy Isle.  The guest town in ACNL was called Lazytown.


----------



## Sc0tt (Jun 20, 2019)

SkootLand


----------



## luuhkolo (Jun 22, 2019)

Alola from Pokemon


----------



## kappnfangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

Hope. It's my favourite word and it's what animal crossing gives me.


----------



## BeardosFangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

It really depends on how many characters they let us use. I really like Honor Bay or Mango Hill or Coconut Cove.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 24, 2019)

Horizonale because game title


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 25, 2019)

*My island name*

I will probably name my island Slippery Rock.

It's the name of a location my family and I would camp at when I was younger.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 26, 2019)

Onyx said:


> Well, when I was 5 and got the GameCube game I named the town "Sadie" because I didn't know how to spell "city" now this one's an island/beach so "bech" might be funny &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for helping me decide! I like Ch?lons a lot, as it is named after a French town where champagne is produced (It's complete name is actually Ch?lons-en-Champagne but it's too long lol). Most of these don't mean anything, just the ones named after saints mean something. I wanted to name it Saint-Paul, but I don't want people to confuse it with Saint Paul, Minnesota, USA. Also, Fontainebleau means the blue water fountain or something similar. Almost all of these are real towns in France, except for La Fourche, which is a station in the Parisian Subway.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm too indecisive for this kind of question.


----------



## Envelin (Jul 10, 2019)

I think I've settled on Mangrove. Here are some other options if I find Mangrove Town to be too basic:

Skyway
Sunset
Gulf
Sandbar
SandDollar (or SandBell lol)
Conch
Scallop
Coquina
Wentletrap
Tritan
Jellyfish

Let me know your favorite(s)! I am a tad indecisive...


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 10, 2019)

My current town name (Snowfell) is a reference to Game of Thrones, so I may stick with that even though my town isn't slightly GoT themed (except for the town tune)
So possibilities are: Naarth, Valyria, Meereen, Gulltown, Volantis, Sunspear, The Vale, Naath, Dragonstone, Bear Island... So many options!


----------



## Bitty (Jul 10, 2019)

I'll probably go with _____ Isle, depending on how long we can make the actual name of the island. Something fantasy themed for sure.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jul 10, 2019)

My New Leaf town was Moonvale, in honor of my first ever animal crossing population growing town Sunvill.

I like the moon theme. I'll name my island Moonview.


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 10, 2019)

I have a list

I was planning on naming the 2nd copy of NL that I just got Oolong since my Mayors name will be tea, so I might consider it for NH.

The rest are: (Some of them ignore the 8 character rule just incase that won't be the case anymore)

-Splendor (based on a character of mine)
-Holland (b/c when I get a bunny, I would like a Holland Lop)
-Familar (my character is a familiar)
-La la land 
-Elderson (A combination of Elliot and Alderson: A character in a show that I like)
-Adelaide 
-Opulence (I saw that a user here called Shayden had a town named like this, and I liked it, so she deserves the credit)
-Lemon Drop
or
-Celestial (a brand of tea if my character will be called tea and I don't choose Oolong)

Sorry for all the reading.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jul 10, 2019)

Cascadia


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 11, 2019)

I can't say until I hear how long the name can be, probably Cascades (squints at warpdog) but I'll make a list once I know where I'll even buy a switch.


----------



## Goddess Yami (Jul 11, 2019)

Probably Sol which means sun. I feel like that's a perfect name for a tropical island.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2019)

Going to name it Port, the same as my New Leaf town.  The name may seem a bit boring to most, but it has some special backstory behind it and I can’t think of anything else I would want to name my island.


----------



## Eevees (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm going with Rainbows like my new leaf town *shrugs* I'm not too original lol


----------



## Tasty (Jul 12, 2019)

Leaning towards Moga or Moga Island, after Monster Hunter Tri. 

Or Sleepywood as a reference to Maple Story (and I dig how it sounds.)


----------



## Stormchaserz (Jul 14, 2019)

My NL town is Plumpton so it's gonna be Iggleton xD


----------



## will. (Jul 14, 2019)

ka honua!! i had a contest on here and @the oakboro mayor entered it and i thought it was literally the coolest name i could've thought of haha.

if i ever decide to not name my island that, i'd go with something related to coffee lol idk


----------



## jeni (Jul 15, 2019)

I was tempted to go with a fun, silly name but I think I'm gonna go with Sylvany, which is a half made up name that comes from a real word


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2019)

I want to name mine Te Fiti, inspired by Disney's moana


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm thinking of something like Wanders. Though I might end up figuring out something else too, I'm not really sure yet.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2019)

Most likely Kilika or Vylbrand. 

Bismarck would be up there if we're allowed more than 8 characters.


----------



## BellBanker (Jul 17, 2019)

BellBanker Island


----------



## MystiicAnimates (Jul 20, 2019)

Camellia, like my ACNL town. Really pretty flower!


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 4, 2019)

Not sure yet, maybe just use one of those names I already used back in New Leaf. It depends also if more
characters are available this time.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Mousami
(Miami + Mouse)


----------



## Mari_AC (Aug 4, 2019)

Gran Canaria <3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2019)

Fourside Island (if it doesn’t fit, just Fourside)


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 5, 2019)

Part of me wants to relate it to my very first town from the gamecube, but I was also four/five (I think) and named it Ponytown. So I'm thinking maybe I'll name it something else lmao


----------



## sweetnut_farm (Aug 5, 2019)

DoctorGrunge said:


> Gilligan's.


Love it!


----------

